# Anyone for Financial Investment Advisor



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi all,
Is there anyone who has applied for Financial investment advisor subclass 190 and got positive outcome for skill assessment?


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

geets said:


> Hi all,
> Is there anyone who has applied for Financial investment advisor subclass 190 and got positive outcome for skill assessment?


Yes brother. Let me know your queries please.

Good luck.

Santhosh


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

Santhosh.15 said:


> Yes brother. Let me know your queries please.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Santhosh


Hi Santhosh,
Thanks for your reply. I have applied for Financial investment advisor under subclass 190 on Jan 20 2014, go the negative outcome for skill assessment on 16th May 2014. They said my responsibility and roles do not match with the required one. Please advise what should I do? My agent has not drafted the referral letter well. An due to which am suffering. I s it possible if yo can share your referral letter copy so that i can mention same points.


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

Santhosh.15 said:


> Yes brother. Let me know your queries please.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Santhosh





Santhosh.15 said:


> PM me your number. Are you on Wts up ??


yes, msged you


----------



## snm1223 (Dec 9, 2014)

*FIA details*



geets said:


> yes, msged you


Hi

I'm planning to apply for Financial Investment Advisor occupation under visa sub class 190 and wanted to get some details clarified. May I message/Whatsapp my doubts?

Regards


----------



## gupta2014 (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi Santosh 

I need some info regarding Financial Investment Adviser Application? Can I have your number?


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

Thank you all, I have applied again and got a positive outcome. really appreciate everyone's time and advise. Especially Santosh, Deepak and Manish from this forum.


Thanks a ton!!


----------



## amyv (Nov 12, 2014)

geets said:


> Thank you all, I have applied again and got a positive outcome. really appreciate everyone's time and advise. Especially Santosh, Deepak and Manish from this forum.
> 
> Thanks a ton!!


Hi, which state are you applying now under 190 visa. It's a bummer that NSW took FIA off the list for this intake.


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

I have got the positive outcome but again nothing is open so got to wait till July and that too not sure if NSW or SA will have enough seats for us......no other way left. As our fia is not on 189 that left us with no other option than to wait...


----------



## Fawad81 (Nov 27, 2014)

*hello*



geets said:


> I have got the positive outcome but again nothing is open so got to wait till July and that too not sure if NSW or SA will have enough seats for us......no other way left. As our fia is not on 189 that left us with no other option than to wait...


Will you please be kind enough and help me now...i am also stuck with statement of service Please PM your number Please brother


----------



## Chingy693 (Sep 20, 2015)

Hi geets,

Are you able to share your referral letter copy so that i can mention the same points for my application? 

Many thanks.


----------



## Chingy693 (Sep 20, 2015)

geets said:


> Thank you all, I have applied again and got a positive outcome. really appreciate everyone's time and advise. Especially Santosh, Deepak and Manish from this forum.
> 
> 
> Thanks a ton!!


Hi geets,

Are you able to share your referral letter copy so that i can mention the same points for my application? 

Many thanks.


----------



## sunny626 (Nov 8, 2014)

Hello
i had applied for financial Investment adviser but i got negative outcome too in june 15. i am M.A economics with almost fifteen years experience in real estate and stock exchange, they gave the reason that my qualification and job duties which i mentioned in my cv was not relevant.kindly let me know your qualification, experience and job duties
i have not applied for reassessment.


----------



## amitthakur83 (Mar 13, 2015)

Hello everyone,

My code is Financial investment advisor ( 222311 ) and am waiting for state sponsorship to some up with my skill in their SOL.

Recently ACT came up with the list but by the time my Agent could apply ( he is claiming it takes a lot of work to submit since he is a registered MARA agent ) and hence by the time we could go ahead ( 1 week ) no of positions were filled.

I have 3 questions:

1) Incase if i do the process on my own from this stage how difficult it is to do the same. Was it that difficult to apply for ACT that he has to do research for ACT for more than 1 week.

2) I have PF balance of around 5 Lakh rupees, not enough savings, flat worth 1 crore with 57 lacs of loan against it. Will EPF of 5 lakhs be considered as a financial asset which is sufficient for my expenses to prove infront of a case officer. Beyond this how much of funds shall i have in my account to have a strong case in case any state opens up ( expected states to open up are ACT, Western Australia, NSW, South Australia )

3) Lastly any update on which states are likely to come up with Financial investment advisor and when.

Regards


----------



## amyv (Nov 12, 2014)

amitthakur83 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My code is Financial investment advisor ( 222311 ) and am waiting for state sponsorship to some up with my skill in their SOL.
> 
> ...


Hi Amit, 
I applied under FIA in July under 190 visa sponsored by SA state. And it was under special conditions which was high pointers only can apply. Thankfully we had 80 points so applied and our visa grant came thru just last week.
So if you have high points then you have a better chance to apply. The next list will be out in July so you will need to wait till then. 
Check NSW website as they have something called stream 2 where high pointers whose skills are not listed on the NSW state list but the skill is mentioned on CSOL can get invited anytime during the year. I also got invited under the stream 2 list but we decided to go ahead with the SA application. 
I didn't use the services of an agent. Did the whole process myself and taking guidance from this forum. It's not complicated to do it on your own. 
And your financial capability is not validated anytime during the process. 

Hope these help ans your questions

Regs


----------



## amitthakur83 (Mar 13, 2015)

HI Amyv,

I am also waiting for stream 2 in NSW, got 70 points in my EOI.

Planning to appear for PTE exam to get another 10 points to inch towards 80 points.

Regards


----------



## Sowhard (Dec 25, 2015)

geets said:


> Thank you all, I have applied again and got a positive outcome. really appreciate everyone's time and advise. Especially Santosh, Deepak and Manish from this forum.
> 
> 
> Thanks a ton!!


Hi geets and santhosh

I am in the process of applying for skill assessment for Financial investment adviser, have few doubts on how to prepare affidavit and number of payslips required etc. so if you could share your contact number it would be of great help.


----------



## shivamsrivastava (Jul 12, 2016)

Hello Geet & Santosh..need a urgent help on financial investment advisor occupation..Please revert.Can i have your watsapp number.

Eagerly waiting for your response


----------



## shivamsrivastava (Jul 12, 2016)

Dear Santosh,

I am shivam..urgently need your help regarding occupation Financial Investment advisor. <*SNIP*>.I hope you will help me out.

Shivam (<*SNIP*>)
*
Don't post personal information - see Rule 4: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## tinaahluwalia (Sep 22, 2016)

What are he exact requirements for financial investment advisor and manager and what is the difference between the two


----------



## bhunesh (Jul 26, 2018)

hi , 

can any one guide me for the above job code. i have 10 years of experience in wealth advisory and i think i would score around 60 shall i apply to the PR for Australia. can any one suggest me as to how for above job code i can do things to get PR and which state will be better for me ...


----------



## iam_222311 (Aug 14, 2018)

Minimum point you need is 65.


----------



## Vaana (Dec 16, 2020)

hie everyone, Is there anyone still available to help for this occupation code i.e Financial Investment Advisor? 
thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Vaana said:


> hie everyone, Is there anyone still available to help for this occupation code i.e Financial Investment Advisor?
> thanks


You have to do your own research
If you have any specific doubts, post that
But in short, if you are offshore, forget about Australia for the next 2 years
Moreover even after 2 years with just 60-65 points, you would have no chance
Better look for another country or live happily in India 
Cheers


----------



## Vaana (Dec 16, 2020)

NB said:


> You have to do your own research
> If you have any specific doubts, post that
> But in short, if you are offshore, forget about Australia for the next 2 years
> Moreover even after 2 years with just 60-65 points, you would have no chance
> ...


thanks bro, points are 85 not 60-65 and If I will start now it will anyways take min 1 or 1 and half year to complete. That was time they took for my brother’s case 3 years ago.. so I am not afraid of timeline. And honestly not interested in any other country and living in my own country happily already.


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Vaana said:


> thanks bro, points are 85 not 60-65 and If I will start now it will anyways take min 1 or 1 and half year to complete. That was time they took for my brother’s case 3 years ago.. so I am not afraid of timeline. And honestly not interested in any other country and living in my own country happily already.


3 years ago is a lifetime now for Aus immigration.
85 pts is now on the lower end of the spectrum. Lot of People have been waiting for a year with 100-95 points.
My brother eventually opted for Canada although he has no family there becoz of how hard Aus immigration has become now. Me and my sister live in Aus.
Good luck


----------



## Vaana (Dec 16, 2020)

Pathpk said:


> 3 years ago is a lifetime now for Aus immigration.
> 85 pts is now on the lower end of the spectrum. Lot of People have been waiting for a year with 100-95 points.
> My brother eventually opted for Canada although he has no family there becoz of how hard Aus immigration has become now. Me and my sister live in Aus.
> Good luck


Thanks, but thing is at this time I am just thinking about starting the process, I am not ready with all the documents in my hand. So if I will start with skill assessment in coming months it may take 4-5 months to get the assessment result. And my plan to submit EOI is for next year, so just keeping it positive in my mind I believe things will get little better by then. I am not in hurry anyway.


----------

